# Post your favorite horizontal orientation portraits



## paigew

In light of all the commotion about landscape orientation portraits I think we need a place to show off our best/favorite ones. Please share yours! 

A few of mine:


----------



## tirediron

I'll play...


----------



## snowbear

I don't take many portraits, but here's a film scan.


----------



## Tuffythepug

i don't take many horizontal portraits but here's one of my grandson, Frankie


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## Seefutlung

#1




GF1 w/ Panasonic 20mm - ISO @ 400

#2




Nikon F2 w/ Nikkor 180mm - Tri-X @ ASA 1600

#3




5D w/Sigma 20mm - ISO @ 1600

#4




Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm - Tri-X @ ASA 400

Gary


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Candid and unplanned...


----------



## katerolla

Here's some of mine


----------



## 12sndsgood

this one had a nice discussion going about the cropping and orientation, good and bad, and I have just always liked it.




Caroline 0001s by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Seefutlung

From the Renaissance Faire:

#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## Alex_B

Schwettylens said:


>



And when he is grown up he wants to look like him :albino: :





.. sorry, I could not resist and had to dig out that ancient image of myself


----------



## Forkie

Yay!  Horizontal portraits complete with chopped off heads!




Me by Forkie, on Flickr



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## paigew

wow some GREAT photos here!!! I found some more to share


----------



## snowbear

paigew said:


>



I LOVE this one.
"Womp" -- poor baby!


----------



## camz




----------



## cgipson1

It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).

Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...


----------



## Alex_B

cgipson1 said:


> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...



Think I know what you mean!

But hey, the one I posted was definitely a snapshot with a self-timer


----------



## Robin Usagani

DWAC for life!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Derrel...  I know you want to contribute.  Don't be shy!


----------



## MTVision

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...



I see what you mean. These were shot horizontally for a reason - not just because it's easier to shoot in horizontal format. I think this is what people were arguing for/against. Nobody said you couldn't ever shoot horizontal portraits. There just has to be a purpose to it besides the fact that the photographer forgot to turn the camera! . 

I do have to admit that in the beginning I shot a lot in horizontal format just because it was a huge PIA to shoot vertical. It was awkward feeling to shoot vertical! But hey I am a MWAC!


----------



## cgipson1

MTVision said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. These were shot horizontally for a reason - not just because it's easier to shoot in horizontal format. I think this is what people were arguing for/against. *Nobody said you couldn't ever shoot horizontal portraits. There just has to be a purpose to it besides the fact that the photographer forgot to turn the camera!* .
> 
> I do have to admit that in the beginning I shot a lot in horizontal format just because it was a huge PIA to shoot vertical. It was awkward feeling to shoot vertical! But hey I am a MWAC!
Click to expand...


*EXACTLY!    *


----------



## Seefutlung

cgipson1 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. These were shot horizontally for a reason - not just because it's easier to shoot in horizontal format. I think this is what people were arguing for/against. *Nobody said you couldn't ever shoot horizontal portraits. There just has to be a purpose to it besides the fact that the photographer forgot to turn the camera!* .
> 
> I do have to admit that in the beginning I shot a lot in horizontal format just because it was a huge PIA to shoot vertical. It was awkward feeling to shoot vertical! But hey I am a MWAC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EXACTLY!    *
Click to expand...


So you were looking for crappy horizontal portraits? Man, I have a ton of those as well as any other crappy genre you want.

Gary


----------



## Robin Usagani

He just meant non typical horizontal.  If someone is laying down or if it is a group shot... it is kinda a no brainer it should be horizontal.


----------



## cgipson1

Seefutlung said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. These were shot horizontally for a reason - not just because it's easier to shoot in horizontal format. I think this is what people were arguing for/against. *Nobody said you couldn't ever shoot horizontal portraits. There just has to be a purpose to it besides the fact that the photographer forgot to turn the camera!* .
> 
> I do have to admit that in the beginning I shot a lot in horizontal format just because it was a huge PIA to shoot vertical. It was awkward feeling to shoot vertical! But hey I am a MWAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXACTLY!    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you were looking for crappy horizontal portraits? *Man, I have a ton of those as well as any other crappy genre you want.*
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...


hahaha... we all do, don't we?


----------



## The_Traveler

These aren't really portraits, anymore than most of the others posted, but they are primarily of a single person and the horizontal format fit the image (I think)


----------



## dustin0479




----------



## snowbear

In my case, it was just a beginner's error.  I have a couple from this "shoot" (OK - it's a class) that are in vertical orientation.  As far as the others - yes, there is a valid reason for landscape: light elements or other things in the frame that add to the shot.


----------



## Ernicus

Glad you posted this/these.  It shows it can be done and works well when it's done correctly (for lack of better words).  Even the chopped off heads and body parts work in these submitted.  So, hopefully, it will give great examples of how and why this sort of artistic approach can be utilized effectively.


----------



## Seefutlung

The_Traveler said:


> These aren't really portraits, anymore than most of the others posted, but they are primarily of a single person and the horizontal format fit the image (I think)



Very nice Lew. Yes, these are definitely portraits, you can call them candid portraits or environmental portraits, but they are still portraits.

Gary


----------



## cgipson1

My other issue here is that the TITLE was Horizontal PORTRAITS... there are several posted that I would not call portraits! Yes.. they are horizontal... but are they portraits?


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## Alex_B

cgipson1 said:


> My other issue here is that the TITLE was Horizontal PORTRAITS... there are several posted that I would not call portraits! Yes.. they are horizontal... but are they portraits?



Agreed, some are horizontal images, with people in them, but not what I would call a portrait.

In my understanding a portrait to a large extent excludes the surroundings, and has a strong focus (content wise) on the person / face.


----------



## janineh

Forkie said:
			
		

> Yay!  Horizontal portraits complete with chopped off heads!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forkie/5764873309/
> Me by Forkie, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forkie/5512175921/
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forkie/5512157537/
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forkie/4674891286/
> Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr



Love the last one! Fabiana...


----------



## mhk1976

Photography hobby is very nice learning.


----------



## Forkie

janineh said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Horizontal portraits complete with chopped off heads!
> 
> 
> Me by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the last one! Fabiana...
Click to expand...


Thanks!  She's my very much better looking half!






Alex_B said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My other issue here is that the TITLE was Horizontal PORTRAITS... there are several posted that I would not call portraits! Yes.. they are horizontal... but are they portraits?
Click to expand...




Alex_B said:


> Agreed, some are horizontal images, with people in them, but not what I would call a portrait.
> 
> In my understanding a portrait to a large extent excludes the surroundings, and has a strong focus (content wise) on the person / face.




For me a portrait is a deliberate photo of a person, where the person is not just the main subject, but the _only_ subject.  But a portrait should also seek to capture the character, mood, appearance etc, of the person at the time the photo was taken.

It's more than just a picture of a person, but more of a study of the person in that moment.  

A painted portrait should seek to do the same and even a _written_ portrait should convey as much detail.

Which means, I guess, that at least one of the ones I posted probably don't fall completely into my own definition.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Schwettylens said:


>



I have always thought this was a neat shot.


----------



## cgipson1

Forkie said:


> Agreed, some are horizontal images, with people in them, but not what I would call a portrait.
> 
> In my understanding a portrait to a large extent excludes the surroundings, and has a strong focus (content wise) on the person / face.




*For me a portrait is a deliberate photo of a person, where the person is not just the main subject, but the only subject.  But a portrait should also seek to capture the character, mood, appearance etc, of the person at the time the photo was taken.

It's more than just a picture of a person, but more of a study of the person in that moment.  *

A painted portrait should seek to do the same and even a _written_ portrait should convey as much detail.

Which means, I guess, that at least one of the ones I posted probably don't fall completely into my own definition.


[/QUOTE]

Nice description.. I like it!


----------



## 480sparky

Portraiture isn't really my schtick, but I do take a lot of shots of my "adopted family's" grandkids.

I took this one back in 2009:







We repeated the idea last fall:


----------



## mjhoward

Seefutlung said:


> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm - Tri-X @ ASA 400
> 
> Gary



Very solid shot Gary!


----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> For me a portrait is a deliberate photo of a person, where the person is not just the main subject, but the only subject.  But a portrait should also seek to capture the character, mood, appearance etc, of the person at the time the photo was taken.
> 
> It's more than just a picture of a person, but more of a study of the person in that moment.
> 
> A painted portrait should seek to do the same and even a written portrait should convey as much detail.
> 
> Which means, I guess, that at least one of the ones I posted probably don't fall completely into my own definition.





> Nice description.. I like it!



Do the photos I posted not qualify as portraits because they're wedding related? Last time i checked, there were "formal portrait" sessions, as well as just capturing the B&G in their natural element. Such as the way with lifestyle portraits. I don't think any of the photos here are unable to qualify as portraits. 

Maybe you don't see things that way, because the only portraits Ive seen you shoot are of bugs? But then again, it's all a matter of interpretation and no one is right or wrong. In my opinion you have a very strict idea of what portraiture is for someone who doesn't actually do portraits.


----------



## Robin Usagani

That is a different one.  Thank you!








12sndsgood said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always thought this was a neat shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Forkie

o hey tyler said:


> Do the photos I posted not qualify as portraits because they're wedding related? Last time i checked, there were "formal portrait" sessions, as well as just capturing the B&G in their natural element. Such as the way with lifestyle portraits. I don't think any of the photos here are unable to qualify as portraits.
> 
> Maybe you don't see things that way, because the only portraits Ive seen you shoot are of bugs? But then again, it's all a matter of interpretation and no one is right or wrong. In my opinion you have a very strict idea of what portraiture is for someone who doesn't actually do portraits.



Not sure if you were talking to me or Cgipson.  So I'll just cover my own back and let Cgipson comment separately.

But I didn't intend to suggest that photos in this thread didn't qualify as portraits.  I also conceded that perhaps, on second thoughts, that a couple of the photos I posted probably didn't fit neatly within my own definition of a portrait.

But I do think that there is a difference, albeit perhaps a subtle one, between a portrait of a person and a photo of a person.

I think the original intention of the OP of this thread was for people to show photos that don't conform to the tradition that "portraits should be shot in portrait orientation".  I'm pretty sure it was a compositional exercise rather than a semantics one, although it just so happened that someone questioned the definition of the word portrait (this is TPF, we shouldn't expect anything less!).  I don't think the comment was intended to single out anyone specific's photos.


----------



## Tuffythepug

It might be helpful to remember that "portrait" derives from the verb "portray" which has multiple meanings.  for example:


act like, characterize, copy, delineate, depict, describe, draw, duplicate, figure, illustrate, image, impersonate, interpret, limn, mimic, paint, parody, photograph, picture, render, reproduce, simulate, sketch 

In my view a portrait is an image which "portrays" a person in a particular way.      The portraits which are considered to be the quintessential examples by the best photographers in the world usually include some element which lets the viewer know something about the person being photographed.  It could be a prop, or it could be an exagerated pose, or it could simply be a photo of the person doing what they are identified with.   A musician with an instrument, a writer at a typewriter (showing my age here.  I guess it would be a computer these days), a sports figure with an item associated with their sport, or a craftsman with a tool of their trade...  those would be examples of "portraying" a subject.   I think trying to put too fine a point on what is or isn't a portrait is way too limiting.  But everyone is entitled to opinions here I think.
A picture of a scene that includes a person is not a portrait;  a picture of a person that includes a scene is.


----------



## gsgary

NSFW
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/Image00034/543858924_YFV7d-L.jpg


----------



## Seefutlung

I've always thought there are Formal Portraits (subject is poised), Environmental Portraits (include the surroundings into the image) and Candid Portraits (not poised).  I always thought of a typical portrait as being, at most, from the waist up. 

Formal Portrait in Classic Vertical Format-
A







Environmental Portraits in Horizontal Format - Long Beach Samba Parade:

#1





#2





#3





#4






Candid Portraits:
#5





#6





#7





Gary


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me a portrait is a deliberate photo of a person, where the person is not just the main subject, but the only subject.  But a portrait should also seek to capture the character, mood, appearance etc, of the person at the time the photo was taken.
> 
> It's more than just a picture of a person, but more of a study of the person in that moment.
> 
> A painted portrait should seek to do the same and even a written portrait should convey as much detail.
> 
> Which means, I guess, that at least one of the ones I posted probably don't fall completely into my own definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice description.. I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the photos I posted not qualify as portraits because they're wedding related? Last time i checked, there were "formal portrait" sessions, as well as just capturing the B&G in their natural element. Such as the way with lifestyle portraits. I don't think any of the photos here are unable to qualify as portraits.
> 
> Maybe you don't see things that way, because the only portraits Ive seen you shoot are of bugs? But then again, it's all a matter of interpretation and no one is right or wrong. In my opinion you have a very strict idea of what portraiture is for someone who doesn't actually do portraits.
Click to expand...


Well Tyler, I didn't write that description... Forkie did! I merely indicated I liked it. Some of your shots were portraits, some weren't. I don't consider group shots portraits... do you? 

You sounds like you are putting me down, because I prefer to shoot bugs instead of people? Am I less a photographer than you, since I don't specialize in people? By that rationale, that would make the average best buy, baby shooting 8-day wonder a better photographer than I am!  lol!

And I do the occasional portrait.. but I normally don't post client's work on here.


----------



## cgipson1

Forkie said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the photos I posted not qualify as portraits because they're wedding related? Last time i checked, there were "formal portrait" sessions, as well as just capturing the B&G in their natural element. Such as the way with lifestyle portraits. I don't think any of the photos here are unable to qualify as portraits.
> 
> Maybe you don't see things that way, because the only portraits Ive seen you shoot are of bugs? But then again, it's all a matter of interpretation and no one is right or wrong. In my opinion you have a very strict idea of what portraiture is for someone who doesn't actually do portraits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you were talking to me or Cgipson.  So I'll just cover my own back and let Cgipson comment separately.
> 
> But I didn't intend to suggest that photos in this thread didn't qualify as portraits.  I also conceded that perhaps, on second thoughts, that a couple of the photos I posted probably didn't fit neatly within my own definition of a portrait.
> 
> But I do think that there is a difference, albeit perhaps a subtle one, between a portrait of a person and a photo of a person.
> 
> *I think the original intention of the OP of this thread was for people to show photos that don't conform to the tradition that "portraits should be shot in portrait orientation".*  I'm pretty sure it was a compositional exercise rather than a semantics one, although it just so happened that someone questioned the definition of the word portrait (this is TPF, we shouldn't expect anything less!).  I don't think the comment was intended to single out anyone specific's photos.
Click to expand...


Really? I perceived it as being more looking for justification for shooting that way whether there was thought put into it or not.... since it is so popular with a certain "Class" of photographers....    lol!


----------



## cgipson1

gsgary said:


> NSFW
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/Image00034/543858924_YFV7d-L.jpg




WOOOO WOOOOO! She is hot!


----------



## cgipson1

Tuffythepug said:


> It might be helpful to remember that "portrait" derives from the verb "portray" which has multiple meanings.  for example:
> 
> 
> act like, characterize, copy, delineate, depict, describe, draw, duplicate, figure, illustrate, image, impersonate, interpret, limn, mimic, paint, parody, photograph, picture, render, reproduce, simulate, sketch
> 
> In my view a portrait is an image which* "portrays" a person* in a particular way.      The portraits which are considered to be the quintessential examples by the best photographers in the world usually include some element which lets the viewer know something about *the person* being photographed.  It could be a prop, or it could be an exagerated pose, or it could simply be a photo of *the person* doing what they are identified with.   *A musician with an instrument, a writer at a typewriter (showing my age here.  I guess it would be a computer these days), a sports figure with an item associated with their sport, or a craftsman with a tool of their trade.*..  those would be examples of "portraying" *a subject.*   I think trying to put too fine a point on what is or isn't a portrait is way too limiting.  But everyone is entitled to opinions here I think.
> A picture of a scene that includes *a person* is not a portrait;  a picture of *a person* that includes a scene is.



*All singular... not groups! *One person is a portrait.... two people maybe... even three or four (or more, if arranged in a standard portrait type arrangement... Like a Family PORTRAIT).

But a bunch of people.. (wedding party, groomsmen, a crowd shot, etc... not portraits!) Would anyone agree with that?


----------



## cgipson1

Seefutlung said:


> I've always thought there are Formal Portraits (subject is poised), Environmental Portraits (include the surroundings into the image) and Candid Portraits (not poised).  I always thought of a typical portrait as being, at most, from the waist up.
> 
> Formal Portrait in Classic Vertical Format-
> 
> Environmental Portraits in Horizontal Format - Long Beach Samba Parade:
> 
> Candid Portraits:
> 
> Gary



Good examples.. YES.. those are portraits... by my definition, and every definition of a portrait that I am aware of! Nicely done!


----------



## Seefutlung

cgipson1 said:


> Seefutlung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought there are Formal Portraits (subject is poised), Environmental Portraits (include the surroundings into the image) and Candid Portraits (not poised).  I always thought of a typical portrait as being, at most, from the waist up.
> 
> Formal Portrait in Classic Vertical Format-
> 
> Environmental Portraits in Horizontal Format - Long Beach Samba Parade:
> 
> Candid Portraits:
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good examples.. YES.. those are portraits... by my definition, and every definition of a portrait that I am aware of! Nicely done!
Click to expand...


Thanks, I like shooting people, much easier than bugs.

Gary


----------



## paigew

The purpose of this thread was for us 'horizontal' portrait loving people to show off our work. Maybe some people hate my portraits, I however really enjoy them and that is all that matters right? When you shoot every day you begin to experiment with composition. How boring would life be if every single photo you took of a person was shot in vertical orientation? I know how to use my camera, I know how to use my light, I know the 'rules' of composition. I also allow moments to speak to me and allow my artistic vision to decide the orientation of each photo I take. I also think it is rude to (redundantly) say on a post that all portraits should be vertical, and those who do not do so are "MWAC or 'best buy'" photographers. I am a mwac and I am a photographer. And just fyi, I did a shoot for a friend last month and she SPECIFICALLY requested more horizontal (portrait) images! Its what the people want people!!!


----------



## rokvi

Halloween, if you didn't guess.


----------



## cgipson1

paigew said:


> The purpose of this thread was for us 'horizontal' portrait loving people to show off our work. Maybe some people hate my portraits, I however really enjoy them and that is all that matters right? When you shoot every day you begin to experiment with composition. How boring would life be if every single photo you took of a person was shot in vertical orientation? I know how to use my camera, I know how to use my light, I know the 'rules' of composition. I also allow moments to speak to me and allow my artistic vision to decide the orientation of each photo I take. I also think it is rude to (redundantly) say on a post that all portraits should be vertical, and those who do not do so are "MWAC or 'best buy'" photographers. I am a mwac and I am a photographer. And just fyi, I did a shoot for a friend last month and she SPECIFICALLY requested more horizontal (portrait) images! Its what the people want people!!!



Not picking on you.. or trying to give you a hard time! There are several kind of clients.. the photographically illiterate, and the photographically literate. One far outnumbers the other.. and one is much more likely to hire the less experience, and cheaper photographer.


----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me a portrait is a deliberate photo of a person, where the person is not just the main subject, but the only subject.  But a portrait should also seek to capture the character, mood, appearance etc, of the person at the time the photo was taken.
> 
> It's more than just a picture of a person, but more of a study of the person in that moment.
> 
> A painted portrait should seek to do the same and even a written portrait should convey as much detail.
> 
> Which means, I guess, that at least one of the ones I posted probably don't fall completely into my own definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice description.. I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the photos I posted not qualify as portraits because they're wedding related? Last time i checked, there were "formal portrait" sessions, as well as just capturing the B&G in their natural element. Such as the way with lifestyle portraits. I don't think any of the photos here are unable to qualify as portraits.
> 
> Maybe you don't see things that way, because the only portraits Ive seen you shoot are of bugs? But then again, it's all a matter of interpretation and no one is right or wrong. In my opinion you have a very strict idea of what portraiture is for someone who doesn't actually do portraits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Tyler, I didn't write that description... Forkie did! I merely indicated I liked it. Some of your shots were portraits, some weren't. I don't consider group shots portraits... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do consider them to be portraits. Family portraits, formal portraits, lifestyle portraits. You see them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sounds like you are putting me down, because I prefer to shoot bugs instead of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my intention at all, and not what I was getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I less a photographer than you, since I don't specialize in people? By that rationale, that would make the average best buy, baby shooting 8-day wonder a better photographer than I am!  lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not at all. But I think that your viewpoint on portraiture is a bit skewed based on the subject matter you choose to shoot. That's all I am saying. There's no need to put words in my mouth like another forum member seems to enjoy doing around here.
> 
> I'm just making the observation that so far all you've done in this thread so far has been veiled attempt to stir the pot and derail the thread. If you'd like to start your own topic on "What constitutes a good horizontal portrait, in your opinion?" Go right ahead. This is not the venue for it. It's a venue to post your favorite horizontal orientation portraits.
> 
> So please, in the interest of NOT derailing a thread, if you don't have any horizontal orientation portraits to add, would you mind starting your own thread on the subject if it's one that really interests you? I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful. But derailing threads was the primary reason you were banned, and I wouldn't want that to happen again. Just trying to look out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do the occasional portrait.. but I normally don't post client's work on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a shame, because I'd be really interested in seeing your client work. I'm sure a lot of other members would too.
> 
> Take care, Charlie.
Click to expand...


----------



## kundalini

Another thread likely to go into the toilet because of EGOS!  Stop the sniping and post some photos.  I'd rather see bad examples than have to read all this BS.


----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of this thread was for us 'horizontal' portrait loving people to show off our work. Maybe some people hate my portraits, I however really enjoy them and that is all that matters right? When you shoot every day you begin to experiment with composition. How boring would life be if every single photo you took of a person was shot in vertical orientation? I know how to use my camera, I know how to use my light, I know the 'rules' of composition. I also allow moments to speak to me and allow my artistic vision to decide the orientation of each photo I take. I also think it is rude to (redundantly) say on a post that all portraits should be vertical, and those who do not do so are "MWAC or 'best buy'" photographers. I am a mwac and I am a photographer. And just fyi, I did a shoot for a friend last month and she SPECIFICALLY requested more horizontal (portrait) images! Its what the people want people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not picking on you.. or trying to give you a hard time! There are several kind of clients.. the photographically illiterate, and the photographically literate. One far outnumbers the other.. and one is much more likely to hire the less experience, and cheaper photographer.
Click to expand...


If you're not trying to pick on Paige or give her a hard time, I'm not sure what the sentences after the "No offense" clause really were for. You clearly were saying "People who are photographically illiterate will choose a photographer that is less experienced." Regarding Paige's friend who asked for more horizontal portraits than vertical. That's pretty disrespectful to Paige, and her friend IMO. 

Like I stated before, it would be quite easy for you to start a thread and (hopefully) get a respectful conversation going, rather than derailing this thread and distancing it from its original intent.


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> So please, in the interest of NOT derailing a thread, if you don't have any horizontal orientation portraits to add, would you mind starting your own thread on the subject if it's one that really interests you? I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful. *But derailing threads was the primary reason you were banned, *and I wouldn't want that to happen again. Just trying to look out for you.



OUCH! And no.. that was not why I was banned! I was banned for giving an accurate description of my feelings toward someone!  



> And I do the occasional portrait.. but I normally don't post client's work on here.





o hey tyler said:


> That's a shame, because I'd be really interested in seeing your client work. I'm sure a lot of other members would too.
> 
> Take care, Charlie.



I usually turn down jobs, Tyler.. because I don't really want to shoot people. I haven't done a formal portrait session in MANY years (as in full studio setup)... and have no real intention of doing so in the future. I have even tried to throw work at Robin.. because I don't want it! I don't need it!

I prefer my preferred subjects.. but that doesn't mean I don't know what a portrait is... or that I shouldn't voice my opinion on it, any more than that keeps many people from commenting on Macro shots (knowledgable or otherwise!)  I enjoyed seeing many of these shots... some are excellent.. some are not...


----------



## o hey tyler

For a modeling portfolio:







Engagement:






A friend of mine at a wedding


----------



## paigew

Tyler! Nice pics  

and who cares if people are 'photographically illiterate'. Aren't most non photographers? People can appreciate good paintings if they aren't painters, good sculptures if they aren't sculptors, good architecture if they aren't architects. Personal preference guys. You don't like it fine! Don't do it. But don't attack those that do. 

to stay on track. An oldie back from about a month after I got my dslr.


----------



## ghache

Here a bunch a shot i quickly took from my site.
Hope this help some people figuring what they like in horizontal shots.


1.





2.





3.





4.






6.






6.






7.






8.





9.






10.






11.





12.






13.






14.







15.






16.






17.






18.






19.






20.


----------



## MTVision

A few random horizontals!


----------



## paigew

beautiful shots ghache, can the 'i love haters' be the thread mascot image


----------



## ghache

paigew said:


> beautiful shots ghache, can the 'i love haters' be the thread mascot image



haha


----------



## jaomul

Hope this isn't unsuitable for this thread but i once read animal shots can be classed as portraits (if I am wrong sorry)



Deep in thought by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

I shot this last night, and as I tripped off the shot, I was thinking about this thread...I saw the scene and recognized that it was well-suited for a horizontal composition, since my subject's body positioning  was significantly wider than it was tall, and would thus be best-framed with the camera oriented horizontally. Had this been framed the wrong way, it would have lopped off her compact, and she would have been amputated at the wrist. I didn't have a zoom lens on the camera, so I just focused and shot.

9107_PROOF_CROP.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


----------



## paigew

Nice shot Derrel!


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## cgipson1

jaomul said:


> Hope this isn't unsuitable for this thread but i once read animal shots can be classed as portraits (if I am wrong sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> Deep in thought by jaomul, on Flickr



Actually, this is far better than many of them!


----------



## cgipson1

Derrel said:


> I shot this last night, and as I tripped off the shot, I was thinking about this thread...I saw the scene and recognized that it was well-suited for a horizontal composition, since my subject's body positioning  was significantly wider than it was tall, and would thus be best-framed with the camera oriented horizontally. Had this been framed the wrong way, it would have lopped off her compact, and she would have been amputated at the wrist. I didn't have a zoom lens on the camera, so I just focused and shot.
> 
> 9107_PROOF_CROP.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com



Very nice, Derrel..  and shot horizontally for a reason! I like it!


----------



## j-digg

Here's one that was taken horizontally because of lack of thought  Haha.. If I were to guess.. I think I just wanted the ball player (Michael Cuddyer) in the background of the shot... I couldn't tell you for sure because this was my 3rd Twins game in 3 days last year when it was INSANELY hot... and we party pretty damn hard.. I was half in the bag.. I guess I don't mind it in this orientation, just wish I fit his ear completely in the left side of the frame.. hmm maybe I could fix that.. Anyhow, this is a concessions worker that stopped at the bottom of the stairs to take a quick rest.. His job had to SUCK this day.

Edit: Replaced 3:2 with 4:3 crop.... No idea why it's still showing the old "attatched thumbnail"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

outtake


----------



## Chann

Two landscape portraits of my daughter.  I never have much time to shoot her but I was on my way home and had my camera with me and the wife was not going to be home for awhile so it was the prime opportunity to shoot her.  This is the best of about 20 shots.  I had chosen landscape here to capture the emptiness of this country road.  It just seemed to fit.  I also cropped it portrait but it just didn't appeal to me as well.  My focus was slightly off so it is a bit soft on her face. 




Portrait of daughter by ozarkmtbr, on Flickr

This second shot is from this morning at her first day back to daycare.  I shot it landscape to get the walkway leading to the daycare.




IMG_1714 raw Landscape by ozarkmtbr, on Flickr

Chann


----------



## Crazydad

I'll throw this one out.


----------



## fotomumma09

Bam bam (well suited nickname)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

"We like the *Manfrotto carbon tripods and light stands*"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## MTVision

^^^^
Conjoined twins - 1st thing that popped in my mind when I saw this!!


----------



## paigew

MTVision said:


> ^^^^
> Conjoined twins - 1st thing that popped in my mind when I saw this!!



 I did NOT think that until you said it, but now I totally see that


----------



## Rosy

181 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## jesse101

here are one of mine:




Studio 1 (1 of 1) by Jesse8784, on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D

This is probably my favorite. I use it on my business card:


----------



## ktb_tch10




----------



## Professional

My older daughter


----------



## unpopular




----------



## CherylL

Picked up a 50mm f1.4 a week ago.  Now if I can just remember to rotate the camera!  I am used to video so it is a hard habit to change.  At least my grand daughter will pose for fruit snacks.




MissAubs1a by Cheryl3001, on Flickr




MissAubs2a by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66

2013012703 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

Awesome pics everyone :thumbup:

some recent faves of mine


----------



## LouR

I'll play


----------



## Dikkie




----------



## runnah

_GLV1473 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Thayli




----------



## CherylL

Mully said:


> View attachment 39943




Looks like a Chevy ad


----------



## Mully

CherylL said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Chevy ad
Click to expand...


It was .....1972 ...I think for the Chevy Luv Truck


----------



## binga63

My Nephews by Binga63, on Flickr




Sepia by Binga63, on Flickr

2 of my favourites so far this year


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## jowensphoto

Binga -- both of those are stunning.


----------



## TimothyJinx

Here are some of mine...


----------



## TimothyJinx

paigew said:


> Awesome pics everyone :thumbup:
> 
> some recent faves of mine




Paige, like them all but really love #2 and #3!


----------



## TATTRAT

Doh!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

%$#^ing ambient only (event)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

creative "BS" hehehe


----------



## TATTRAT

Digital


----------



## binga63

jowensphoto said:


> Binga -- both of those are stunning.



thank you


----------



## Derrel

I went through some folders here on this computer, and found a few horizontal portraits I like. I would estimate that maybe 1% of my single-person portraits are shot as horizontals. On two-person shots, the percentage is somewhat higher.

1. A Foggy Day at the Seashore



2. Tanya, the pretty one


3. Young Couple, Last 5D set


4. Caitlin, 2006, Nikon D2x


5. My Son, first day with the 5D


6. New Tattoo, Canon body, Nikkor 85 1.4 AF-D lens


7. My faithful cat of 18 years, now gone, D1, 105 DC, 2002


8.Chris and Jenni, 2009,Canon 5D


----------



## TATTRAT

wish the damn flowers didn't get chopped, original file is on a hard drive that got zapped. . .






The Ex. . . and hell, I'm just now realizing after years of not looking at it, just what a crap shot it is. . . oh well, I'll post it anyways





One of my best friends son, lil Jonah


----------



## Steve5D

This photo of Grammy winner Wayne Johnson (Manhattan Transfer, Bette Midler) was taken during a product shoot for the Bose L1:


----------



## Volunteer

image hosting sites

(shot with Yashica FX-3 + Yashica Lens 50/1.9 ML)


----------



## bentcountershaft

Just a candid of my father in law, but I really like it.




IMG_3169b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster




----------



## 412 Burgh

Kristen by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## pony

Not sure they are "purposeful" enough to deny my MWAC-ness, but I like them anyway


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Steve5D

It seems like the vast majority of photos being posted would likely fall more into the "candid" category as opposed to being a more formal portrait...


----------



## rexbobcat

Seefutlung said:


> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm - Tri-X @ ASA 400



There is something so eerily engaging about this photograph. Excellent photo. Damn good work!


----------



## Austin Greene

Level by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

kundalini said:


> Smokin a jay.



I approve good sir.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## LShooter

View attachment 44098


View attachment 44096


----------



## SeeingEyeHuman

well.. my fb is down and my photobucket only let me upload one pic before refusing me.. so here it is



i cant figure out how most of you get so perfectly focused on the eyes, as well as the clarity


----------



## kundalini




----------



## yugnokin

Yey ... my first post with pic
D300 with tilt-shift


----------



## stphotography




----------



## o hey tyler

stphotography said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47573"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47574"/>



Two out of four (arguably three) aren't portraits?


----------



## ronlane

Memorial Day Fish Fry-81.jpg by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster

Nieces and cousins


----------



## DanOstergren




----------



## Forkie

New one done over this weekend 




Scream by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## HL45

untitled shoot-025 by mtw2118, on Flickr




untitled shoot-063-2 by mtw2118, on Flickr




IMG_8280 by mtw2118, on Flickr




untitled-7913 by mtw2118, on Flickr


----------



## Ribbons

Hey so I know I'm still new and a lot of my photos haven't been taken within the past two years, but I still love them and figured I'd post some of my favorites:

My niece when she was much younger:



Meggers by Robynims, on Flickr

My cousin: (PS: Sorry if it seems heavily edited... I was addicted to Picnik way back when.)



_MG_9429_02 by Robynims, on Flickr

Does these two count? My friend cosplaying an Anime character:



4143_86875942892_504607892_1965678_4277103_n by Robynims, on Flickr




4143_86875947892_504607892_1965679_1787157_n by Robynims, on Flickr

An old classmate:



_MG_6147 by Robynims, on Flickr

Ok that's enough for now. I just started crawling through my old Photography folders and starting to realize that I actually have some really nice stuff in there...


----------



## dearlybeloved




----------



## paigew

23 months by paige_w, on Flickr




IMG_5429 by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie




----------



## DiskoJoe

Derrick - 100 Stranger: 16 of 100 by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



Lizzy - 11/100: 100 Strangers by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



Joe  - 100 Strangers: 10/100 by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



Joncao - 5/100: 100 Strangers by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



Jessica - 100 Strangers: 1/100 [Explored: 5/8/2011] 1st Explore!!! by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



_DSC9584 michael by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



_DSC8774 alesia panda hat bw by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

H-9.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




bubble hat by paige_w, on Flickr




Lillian &lt;3 by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## TheFotog

o hey tyler said:


>



Great shots!


----------



## MatthewSimes

Mine-


----------



## o hey tyler

TheFotog said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots!
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## paigew

from yesterday



Lillian by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

One of my favorites of my daughter, I have it up in my office at work 





And my brother's boxer


----------



## o hey tyler

Father and Son.


----------



## o hey tyler

A few more...


----------



## yioties

I have never posted images on the forum but here are 3 of my kids.


----------



## yioties

I just saw that you can see my reflection in my glasses that my daughter is wearing! Hahahahaha I'm a dork!


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## sjaycarter22




----------



## gsgary

One from yesterdays walk in the woods


----------



## squirrels




----------



## hamlet

I don't like smile for the camera portraits, so i just waited until i caught him off guard.


----------



## Braineack

Julia staring up (no crop) by The Braineack, on Flickr




Kerry and Erin by The Braineack, on Flickr




Girl holding Balloon by The Braineack, on Flickr




If Only I Drive as Good as I Look by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## TamiAz




----------



## cconner




----------



## OrionsByte

Admittedly candids (and the first one could use some retouching), but recent favorites nonetheless.


----------



## ronlane

Here's one that I am liking from this week.


----------



## Tee

My niece:


----------



## rmr1923

Didn't take these but these are from my sister's wedding a few years ago... we'd had quite a bit of scotch by the time the photographer showed up.  I'm the guy wearing glasses.


----------



## ShootRaw




----------



## ShootRaw




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## ShootRaw

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/83727240@N03/10545768006/]






[/url]


----------



## tirediron

New favorite in this category...


----------



## Braineack

Julia enjoying her new toy by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Here's an oldie, shot back in 2006, with the 8.2 megapixel Canon EOS 20D at f/1.8 and 1/1250 second at ISO 200, with the Canon 85mm f/1.8 lens, to get shallow depth of field to show off this young lady's brand-new tattoo.






[  _MG_2287_Spotted_sRGB.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com  ]


----------



## gsgary

shot with a C330


----------



## tirediron

gsgary said:


> shot with a C330



That's cheating!


----------



## Derrel

Re, gsgary's Mamiya C330 frame....


----------



## gsgary

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot with a C330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating!
Click to expand...


Is this better


----------



## tirediron

Much!


----------



## Derrel

Much better. C'mon Gary, you KNOW that when you shoot horizontals with the C330, you MUST hold the camera *side-ways*, held level with the horizon, and at arm's length from the body, and stand off to the left or right of the camera, to peer down the tunnel to frame! Let's get with the program!


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> Much better. C'mon Gary, you KNOW that when you shoot horizontals with the C330, you MUST hold the camera *side-ways*, held level with the horizon, and at arm's length from the body, and stand off to the left or right of the camera, to peer down the tunnel to frame! Let's get with the program!



I dont have time to argue im off for some real ale :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## satishchimmili




----------



## paigew

6W2A6061-Edit.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A0631.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




Day 72|365 : My girl and her snake. She loves to make him homes outside. by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

Here are a few of my recent favorites.


----------



## gsgary

James Ellison ex MotoGP rider and BSB, WSB rider and his American wife, with some OCF


----------



## gsgary

My dog on right and daughters Westie on left, studio flash


----------



## JustJazzie

gsgary said:


> My dog on right and daughters Westie on left, studio flash



So sweet!!!


----------



## Braineack

belongs in the pet portraits thread


----------



## gsgary

Braineack said:


> belongs in the pet portraits thread



it probably is not sure but it is also one of my favourite horizontal portraits


----------



## Rosy

gsgary said:


> it probably is not sure but it is also one of my favourite horizontal portraits



Love the dogs.  I have Westies too


----------



## mmaria




----------



## gsgary

One more of our new dog


----------



## Derrel

Oh-My-Gosh! Here's one I found posted on Facebook, of a fellow I went to college with. He's using it as his avatar picture...I shot this in 1984! Thirty years ago! This is the full-size image I pulled off of Facebook...apparently he or his wife scanned an old B&W print I gave him. I recall I shot this set by dorm room window light. The rooms had one wall that was basically a BIG, big wall of window, maybe 8 feet high and 12 feet across, in three panes. He was seated in a desk chair, and I was sitting across the room, narrow rooms they were, with a Nikon and 85mm f/2 Ai Nikkor, the close range which is what gives the hand the illusion of such size.



Kodak Tri-X 400, Kodak fiber-based paper.


----------



## daviddatnguyen

During this photoshoot, I took a risk and started playing more with the negative space than focusing on the model...


----------



## Dao




----------



## pete_6109

Nikki and Andrew


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Scatterbrained

DiVine Portrait by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com-6.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Another one of my two babies:


----------



## snerd

Dao said:


>



Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## cat001

A selection of some of my faves


----------



## Vanessa_Borer

Great idea! I'm guilty of shooting in a horizontal orientation a lot!

Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## Elie

Very nice pictures on this thread! Here a mines:





A beautiful smile from an unknown girl in a café in Paris.





Awarded war photographer Eric Bouvet.





Marie and her Leica M2.





Portrait of a young boy in Vanuatu.





Björn 'Speed' Strid from Swedish band Soilwork.





My friend Bob.





Magnum Photographer Jacob Aue Sobol.





My friend Jordan.





My friend Karan.





Portrait of a young girl in the streets of Paris.

Cheers,
Elie


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein

Everyone posted some really nice shots.  Here are three of mine.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## keyseddie

Eva, my fave fishmonger in France.


----------



## limr

I don't take many portraits at all. Here's one of the very very few I have:






And I'm not sure if this one counts as a portrait, but in my mind, it always goes together with the one above.


----------



## xzyragon

here's a couple




IMG_5280 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr

[


IMG_1708 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr




IMG_4318 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mcap1972

I like this one.


----------



## Garasaki

Forkie said:


> Yay!  Horizontal portraits complete with chopped off heads!


 
Candid


----------



## LCLimages

I'm sure I have more than this.  I tend to shoot portraits both ways, although I can tell when a shot would've looked better the other way, and shoot more talls than horizontals these days.


----------



## feg94




----------



## sashbar

cgipson1 said:


> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...



 Horizontal portraits are storytelling. I have a street snapshot portrait as well:


----------



## LCLimages

cgipson1 said:


> It is interesting to see how different most of these "Horizontal Portraits" are from the NORM of Horizontal Portraits that we see! Many of these are nicely lit, have great subjects with good attire, makeup, expressions... and obviously have a lot of thought put into them. Whereas the "Average" Horizontal portrait lacks all or most of these things. Most are more along the lines of snapshots... usually from the MWAC crowd (no insult intended).
> 
> Does anyone else see the difference I am referring to? Most of these are FAR from typical...




I get it.  The last one I posted breaks all the rules.  It's horizontal WITH a tilt, gasp!  But I like it.  I think it works.  It wasn't tilted SOOC, but it looked... flat.  Bad pun, for lack of a better word.  I shot it 3 years ago too.  I've come a long way since then but I still haven't changed my mind on that shot.


----------



## Civchic

Here's my favourite:

june 21 036 lounging boy edited | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(Sorry I can't direct post from work).


----------



## jake337




----------



## lexloo




----------



## D-B-J

HORIZONTICAL-NESS!




Zach and Erin by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Jake,
I kind of like what you did with this. It would have been tempting to go vertical and crop out the wall.


----------



## D-B-J

Rick50 said:


> Jake,
> I kind of like what you did with this. It would have been tempting to go vertical and crop out the wall.




Yeah, I agree. It might have been stronger as a vertical, but I really wanted the "leading lines" of the wall [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## catamari

I'm loving these portraits, especially the animal ones! Very impressive. I just developed some film and these are two of my favorite horizontal portraits that I've uploaded:




joe&#x27;s deli by peachcake, on Flickr



mermaid candy queen by peachcake, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

I shot a set of a lovely 35 year old lady who I photographed this summer. This was only her third-ever photoshoot! I was messing around with a new free software application called Pixlr-o-Matic, which is available for iOS and Android, as well as for Macintosh and Windows computing devices. I used the border options and some of the softening/diffusing effects on these two frames.


This is shot above, of Jen wearing headphones, uses Pixlr-o-Matic's _soft border_, with the _Antonio_ diffusion effect layered on top. I left some space on the right for text overlay.




This shot uses the Pixlr-o-Matic's cornered border effect, with the Antonio diffusion effect layered on top. I adjusted the highlights/shadows later in PS CC.


----------



## johns




----------



## Punkstrut

Maja


----------



## Braineack

just did this:




DSC_5868-2-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Mike S.

Took this during a 9/11 memorial ruck march.


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## James Baranski

happy sad by Jbaranski111, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

A few favourites from my most recent shoots:


----------



## heavanslilangel

i'll play too, the last time i posted here was when i first started my journey in photography back in 2012


----------



## marineangel

https://flic.kr/p/EPWLTD


----------



## chuasam




----------



## Shinnen

My granddaughter


----------



## Frank F.

ghache said:


> Here a bunch a shot i quickly took from my site.
> Hope this help some people figuring what they like in horizontal shots.




Horozontal is perfect for legs & shoulder portraits!
Well done.


----------



## Frank F.

I take a lot of formal studio-like portraits, but that is not really what I am interested in as an artist. Studio work is more or less cotrolling all parameters.

I am more interested in the random situation outdoors in real life, the working with what you got in a given moment, light, environment, background.

It is a challenge "to give life a chance to jump into your camera through the lens" as some contemporary photographer put it, cannot recall his name, will deliver it later.

Some women, all 2016 iirc:

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6


----------



## Frank F.

Some men, all 2016 iirc:

#1


 

#2


 

#3


 

#4


----------



## jtran76

IMG_6217 by johnd_tran76, on Flickr




IMG_4888 by johnd_tran76, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## Destin

I'll play along! 

1.) Senior. I chose landscape because of the way it framed the stone wall. 





2.) Senior/Dancer. This was spur of the moment, not planned. 





3.) TFP shoot, landscape due to her position 





4.) Environmental session for a local garage. Landscape to include the truck.


----------



## beccaf91




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Xing2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## EllaLeePhotography

Does it have to be of the human variety? lol sorry for the mobile grab - the original is on a hard drive that I don't have access to at the moment


----------

